# What Species Platy



## rjordan390 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a book called "The simple guide to freshwater aquariums" authored by David Boruchowitz which has a picture of a pair of Platys on the back cover. This picture was taken by J.Elias and the publisher is T.F.H. publications. Does anyone have this book?
I like to know if these platys are a known species or are they a special bred type. The book is copyright in 2001 and I assume the picture is too; so that means I cannot show a copy of it on the forum. So I will describe it.
From the mouth to the mid section, it is gold in color. It has a red spot behind the eyes. From the mid section to the anal area, it is red. From the anal area to the tail , it is black. The tail fin has a hint of red in it.

I would like to purchase four of these. Anyone know a breeder or dealer that has these in the order of colors as described?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Platies are a known species, but there will be several color varients.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I would start by bringing your book to any LFS, Petsmart, Petco etc. and check out whats available. Since platties are amongst the most easily kept and bred livebearers you can find them everywhere and anywhere. I breed a strain of red velvet wag platties for angelfish food since they are more prolific than even guppies . A 20 long
full of these is easy on the eyes while awaiting their fate. I got my original breeders at Petsmart and keep them without salt with no problems.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't have the TFH book, but I'll be an egghead on another question - terms. Platys are Xiphophorus maculatus, as a defined species. It's a lovely fish that occurs from Belize to about halfway up the southern side of the Gulf of Mexico.

The aquarium forms we buy are crosses with two other Xiphiophorus, helleri and especially variatus. Breeders began hybridizing them in the 1930s, so by now, unless you live in Mexico, you have probably never seen a real platy. The pet trade fish have no scientific name, as hybrids. 

So the term you'd need as you search is "color form". It is a domestic breed of some sort.
Try a search on platy color forms and you may get a label. Since they aren't a species, names will vary by dealer, but a good store should be able to sort it out from their wholesaler.


----------



## rjordan390 (Feb 17, 2012)

thanks,
I'll look into it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can you take a pic of the cover and post a pic?


----------



## rjordan390 (Feb 17, 2012)

The book is copyright as is also the pictures.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I suggest looking at this article of fair use.

U.S. Copyright Office - Fair Use

It gives four guidelines to determine whether or not what you could be doing is fair use. You could also get permission from the author, even though that seems unlikely. Plus you can do some more research to determine a better interpretation as the governments is well bad. As far as I understand it using for an educational purpose is fine and this seems to be a use of an educational purpose, in my opinion.

Anyway I know it doesn't answer your fish question, but personally I wouldn't be so scarred of that copyright as at least in my eyes it has an educational purpose.

EDIT: Just found this it covers Fair use in more detail and is worth a look. After looking at it I think you will be ok.

Copyright and Fair Use - UMUC Library


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 16, 2012)

The Simple Guide to Freshwater Aquarium: Amazon.ca: David E. Boruchowitz, Terry Anne Barber: Books
Not sure what colour variation they are, but very pretty! You can click on search inside this book, then back cover to see them.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Interesting. I think you'll have to go to Aquabid and start watching the domestic livebearers. A lot of breeders of odd domestic creations list there, and they usually post a photo.
They could be "gold red-top neon" platies...


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope it's not against forum rules to link to a commercial site - I don't think we'll be ordering from China, but this is a great domestic platy gallery: 

Product

If any of you ever find wild platys, please let me know...


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

navigator black said:


> I hope it's not against forum rules to link to a commercial site - I don't think we'll be ordering from China, but this is a great domestic platy gallery:
> 
> Product
> 
> If any of you ever find wild platys, please let me know...


It isn't as long as it is related to the topic and provides enhanced discussion.

Also after looking at your link I have a better idea of what the fish on the cover looks like.


----------



## allllien (Apr 6, 2012)

From the description, it sounds like 'Xiphophorus Variatus'  They tend to be more metallic / gold with red and often have black markings as well -are these similar? 

ipernity: Hochflossiger Papageienkärpfling (Xiphophorus variatus) - by Wolfgang

fwpotd85


----------



## rjordan390 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, they are simular. I'll wait and see what the lfs has at their next delivery.


----------

